# Remove honey glaze from chicken?



## ADecker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not sure there is an appropriate forum for this question, but it's about a piece of chicken, so here we are.

Mom gave me a chunk of Old Country Brand Maple Glazed Roasted Chicken Breast (Boneless Skinless), about half the size of a large cantaloupe, about 2 lbs. maybe. 
The problem is, I don't like sweet on my meat, so I'm wondering if there's a tried and true method for removing this icky maple sugar honey glaze from this otherwise, surely luscious chunk of chicken.

I thought about simmering it in water, briefly, then washing it off and do it again until I get it all off. Will that work?

Anybody know a better way?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't imagine. It sounds delicious. Frankly, I think I would have told her to give it to someone who would enjoy it. 

Is it already cooked? If so, you could slice it and trim the edges like you would bread crusts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2014)

Agree with Kayelle.  I wouldn't simmer it, that would just disperse the sweetness, try wiping it off with paper towels, if that doesn't work, then rinsing it.  If that doesn't work, cut the "crust" off.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 9, 2014)

PS, I hope you have a pet for those tasty trimmings.  Hows come we don't have a dog smiley?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree with Kay and Dawg.  There's not much else you can do but trim it off.  You may still get some of the flavoring, but you won't have the glaze that you find distasteful.  

That way you can spare Mom's feelings and tell her you ate it, without going into detail.


----------

